# What can I put on mares teats to stop pesky flies biting?



## vanessarimmer (11 July 2013)

My poor mare is really bitten and swollen around her teats where flies have been biting. I obviously don't want to put fly spray around this sensitive area. Is there anything else I could use? She is plastered with fly spray everywhere else and wears a fly rug.


----------



## violethillx (11 July 2013)

Mine has the same problem, feel so awful for her  I use extremely diluted hibi scrub (as in half a capful in a regular sized bucket of water) to clean with a sponge. I like sudocrem as it's a barrier from flies as well as a mild antiseptic so will keep everything clean. Vaseline is an alternative but it's not antiseptic. As for keeping the flies away, Avon Skin So Soft seems to work wonders, but there seem to be mixed views on whether this is ok to use on a horse's underneath. I've used it on my mare last summer (just sprayed onto cloth and wiped on) on her underneath and face and it honestly didn;t make much difference but maybe prolonged use for a few weeks every day would! I use fly spray on my mare's underneath too without any problems. x


----------



## Goldenstar (11 July 2013)

I would use summer fly cream or filta bac cream .


----------



## ibot (11 July 2013)

I don't have a mare but on my boys bits I put pig oil flies hate it 

I suppose it will be grand if they have no foal??

Good luck
xx


----------



## 4x4 (11 July 2013)

I use udder cream for cows - the pink one - I THINK Robinsons sell it - can't remember where it came from the labels worn off!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 July 2013)

vanessarimmer said:



			My poor mare is really bitten and swollen around her teats where flies have been biting. I obviously don't want to put fly spray around this sensitive area. Is there anything else I could use? She is plastered with fly spray everywhere else and wears a fly rug.
		
Click to expand...

Best thing I ever found

radiol fly creme takes 20 mins to be come effective last 24 hrs, can be used inside the ears too.
 I have used do used it for  many many years  http://www.animalmedicationdirect.co.uk/radiol-fly-repellent-cream-for-horses-400g-pr-14.html





.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 July 2013)

Just to add I used it round my mares teats round her belly button and any other area they bit including round my boys sheath area.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (11 July 2013)

Sudocrem.


----------



## jess n ollie (11 July 2013)

another for sudocrem    i wipe a bit on outer bit of ears too to stop flys getting in- i LOVE sudocrem


----------



## katherine1975 (11 July 2013)

I use Nettex Itch Stop Salve. It repels the flies as it contains DEET and is greasy, works really well


----------



## threeponies (11 July 2013)

Nappy cream from ASDA, it has tea tree oil in it and is cheaper than Sudocrem.  My mare has just recovered from mastitis brought on by fly bites and is plastered in nappy cream every day.  It does make its way into tails though, I've found washing up liquid gets it out  again


----------



## Coblover63 (11 July 2013)

Sudocreme contains benzyl benzoate so midges definitely won't go near or bite.  I use it my herd's ears and around their sheaths and it is lovely to see them not shaking their heads or swishing their tails for a while....


----------



## patchandloopy (11 July 2013)

I use Nettex Summer fly cream - also the inside of her ears get attacked so I use this on the tips too - or a fly mask.


----------



## d_morrow (11 July 2013)

I use Coopers Fly Repellent Plus on exposed places and it's long lasting, so isn't needed every day.  I have also found Summer fly cream to be good and Lincoln make a non-yellow version, but haven't seen it in my locals shops (otherwise I would try it).


----------



## Fransurrey (11 July 2013)

Neem oil. The pure stuff. I only apply every two or three days.


----------



## vanessarimmer (11 July 2013)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to give me your tips. Plenty for me to try out!


----------



## wiglet (12 July 2013)

Sudocrem for me as well - it's the only stuff that seems to stay on for any length of time and it also doesn't burn their sensitive bits like most fly creams seem to.


----------



## Ashton (12 July 2013)

Definitely Neem oil, my poor mare had really infected udders last year and had to have antibiotic cream treatment, now I smother in Neem and the flies and midges don't go near at all.

Word of warning though, this stinks and is messy, I always wear gloves, not because its lethal, it's natural but because it make your hands stink after for ages!!!


----------



## Scarlett1986 (13 July 2013)

Very messy and it may not be for everyone, but I use Stockholm Tar, as reccomended by my vet.

My mare suffered a bad attack of mastitis due to biting flies.  I tried everything, but nothing kept them away til I used the Stockholm Tar.

Not for those of you who show though, as it does get along the upper legs when the horse lies down, but it worked amazing for my mare.

And, NOT for sensitive skinned horses.


----------



## Achinghips (13 July 2013)

Vaseline


----------



## Toffee44 (17 July 2013)

Samba comes in drippig with blood 

Started sing sudocream although may hunt down the asda stuff now.

Turns out she likes her booby scratch of an evening hahaha. Weird pony


----------



## Elsbells (17 July 2013)

Sudocream


----------



## sunspot (28 July 2013)

My mare has flies biting her teat area ,stomach and under her front legs,she then bites or kicks at herself and rubs her belly on the ground till she is raw.I solved the problem first by keeping the flies away with repellent and a soothing cream to help healing,then I made her a canvas APRON that fits under her chest and belly to protect the area from herself while everything heals,she has to wear it most of the summer but it works!!!!!does not look pretty and has to be very strong to withstand normal horse wear and tear.Fly rugs were no good,


----------



## tilly49 (31 July 2013)

My mare suffers really badly and I discovered battles summer fly cream which solved the issue. It is however bright yellow and id recommend using a glove to put it on but you only need to apply 1-2 times a week.


----------



## dogatemysalad (1 August 2013)

sunspot said:



			My mare has flies biting her teat area ,stomach and under her front legs,she then bites or kicks at herself and rubs her belly on the ground till she is raw.I solved the problem first by keeping the flies away with repellent and a soothing cream to help healing,then I made her a canvas APRON that fits under her chest and belly to protect the area from herself while everything heals,she has to wear it most of the summer but it works!!!!!does not look pretty and has to be very strong to withstand normal horse wear and tear.Fly rugs were no good,
		
Click to expand...

 Very clever, you mean like this kind of thing; http://www.equestriancollections.com/product.asp?groupcode=CC00170


----------

